# Hunter's New Look



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

This past Wednesday Hunter visited his groomer friend Michelle for a 
spring trim. We're not sure if the top knot will be coming back rather soon so we didn't trim the hair growing up from between his eyes and right above his brow. If we decide no top knot for a while - then we will trim there to keep it from falling in his eyes. But, here are a few pictures of his current look:

Hunter Modeling his new look for all to see:
View attachment 85754


Hunter and myself:
View attachment 85755


Hunter was very tired from all the activity of the morning; the trip to the pet store, then the groomers, then the post office, then home!
View attachment 85756


I need some sleep now Mom; please put the camera away!
View attachment 85757


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hunter, I love your new haircut..you are very handsome :wub:

But I can't take my eyes off that beautiful nose!!!!!! Love you!!!!


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Awww... Hunter is a terrific looking guy! :wub:

I like the new hair cut. And if he's more comfortable without a top-knot, why not? B)


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

I've been debating losing the topknot because we have alot of breakage and I would like to get it all to the same length again. How long does it take Hunter's topknot to grow back?

By the way... he is such a cutie!!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Erin, Hunter looks absolutely adorable in his haircut!:wub:

What I love most about it is that the hair on his ears is grown out to one length and then they are trimmed semi-short. I think he looks cute in a topknot, but I think not having a topknot would suit him (and his haircut) well! I think you should cut it off if you think you would like not having to band it every day. 

XOXO Hunter! :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

heartmadeforyou said:


> I've been debating losing the topknot because we have alot of breakage and I would like to get it all to the same length again. How long does it take Hunter's topknot to grow back?
> 
> By the way... he is such a cutie!!!


Hunter's topknot seems to take about 3-4 months to grow out nicely but the trouble spots are the areas I left in tact for right now (between the eyes and the browline). They seem to take forever due to breakage as he loves to rub his face on the blankets and his bed in the morning.



LJSquishy said:


> Erin, Hunter looks absolutely adorable in his haircut!:wub:
> 
> What I love most about it is that the hair on his ears is grown out to one length and then they are trimmed semi-short. I think he looks cute in a topknot, but I think not having a topknot would suit him (and his haircut) well! I think you should cut it off if you think you would like not having to band it every day.
> 
> XOXO Hunter! :wub:


Thanks for the compliments Lisa!!! I have enjoyed not banding his hair each morning and so has he (though he doesn't really seem to mind it at all) so I am thinking we might do a full chop of those front sections (at least for the summer!). 

I too love the ears as they are finally all one length! I am in love with the bob cut of the ear and they are shorter so they are easier to brush out and don't dip into his yogurt or babyfood (which makes cleaning up a lot easier!).:aktion033:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I think he looks cute this way. I especially like the last pic. So sweet.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Hunter looks adorable in his new summer cut!! He really had a big day, no wonder he is tired!! He is a wonderful little boy~~~:aktion033:


----------



## maltemom09 (Jan 27, 2010)

Awwwwww Hunter I love your new look and I am sure you are going to be so much more comfortable when summer hits.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I love Hunter's new haircut and i think he looks adorable without a topknot. :wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

What a cutie!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

What a little doll baby Hunter boy is. We love his "new do" But of course we think he would look cute no matter what hairdo he had.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

aw very cute! I love Hunters new look!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Hunter looks gorgeous with his brandnew short summer haircut! 

Awwwww, what a busy day for little Hunter boy! I love that picture of him lying on his blankie, so exhausted! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Hunter looks absolutely precious!!! Love him and his new look. Erin, he actually looks adorable either way. So darn cute.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

such a cutie !


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Awww Hunter looks great. You will love the hair cut for spring and summer.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

oh Hunter, you look soooo cute with her nice new hair cut. What a cool dude you are!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I love the new do  and love your Hunter. I could just kiss him in that last pic

hugs
Kat


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hunter looks simply adorable.:wub::wub: He looks cool and cute and easy to take care of. I love it. He just always has the sweetest look. 
We're topknot-less :HistericalSmiley: and it really is easy if you get the visor cut short. No hairs in the eyes, not trying to get bows or bands in. Maybe it's just me being a lazy, or too busy, mom.:blush:but it works for us. Tyler just had another trim on Friday. i have to post pix one of these days but away on location...again starting today.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Hunter you look so very handsome in your new haircut. I'm betting you really like not having to hold still for mom to put the topknot in your hair too. Boys have such a hard time holding still.:wub:


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

hunter looks so adorable with his new haircut!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Awww, his new cut looks fabulous! He is such a sweetheart! :wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

He looks really cute. I am surprised that I liked his look without the topknot. Hunter looks more like a puppy. You can also dress him up in bandannas.


----------



## Julie03 (Mar 18, 2010)

Hunter is so cute with his new do. :wub:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Great photos. He's adorable.


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

He looks adorable!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Hunter is looking really great:thumbsup:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Hunter is always a handsome boy. And Mommy is pretty.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Awwww...Hunter you are so cute!


----------

